# Logging your Routan on Vw.com



## huskerdave (Oct 21, 2011)

Just was notified that I cannot add my 2011 Routan SE on the VW website. They responded with the Web admin has not loaded all the Routan models and vin #"s.. There is no ETA on when it will be done. I have bought 2 toyota's and Nissan and never see this kind of issue. Anyone else try to log in and add there 2011 or higher Routan yet?


----------



## nebhusker (Jan 7, 2012)

huskerdave said:


> Just was notified that I cannot add my 2011 Routan SE on the VW website. They responded with the Web admin has not loaded all the Routan models and vin #"s.. There is no ETA on when it will be done. I have bought 2 toyota's and Nissan and never see this kind of issue. Anyone else try to log in and add there 2011 or higher Routan yet?


 Just tried to add my 2011 Routan, it says it's not a valid VIN. :thumbdown:


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll let you in on a secret, they're not VW VIN numbers. Until someone adds them to a database or what ever they need to do, it won't work. A VW vin starts with a WVW or a 3VW. We always joked that if your VIN was a 3VW, it was a Third World built VW(actually Mexico) but a WVW was a true European built VW, merely busting friends chops. You always have to remember, these are the black sheep VW's built by Chrysler. Give it time, I'm sure they will update it. Does registering it get you anything special? I've had number of dubs and never registered any of them.


----------



## ocdutchy (Jul 26, 2012)

*vin reg*

tried today, does not work yet


----------



## kat505 (Apr 25, 2012)

I've tried several times since we got our van back in February, with no luck. We seem to be stuck in no man's land. Unwelcome in VW owner's club and outcast from Chrysler too. Oddly, you can check for recalls at the Chrysler website with your vin. UPDATE..apparently not outcast from Chrysler..see below...


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Send a mail/email to VW and let them know about your displeasure.


----------



## kat505 (Apr 25, 2012)

Air_ I tried that and here is the reponse from February: 

"Dear *****: 

Thank you for your e-mail sharing the trouble you’ve experienced while trying to register your Routan in the “Owners” section of our website. I apologize for the disappointment this has caused. 

I wanted to let you know I’ve tested our site and I have been able to verify your difficulty in registering your VIN as a valid and accepted number through our website. Though I regret we do not currently have information on a solution available for this concern, I want to assure you I’ve made a record of this for the review of our website administrators, and anticipate this will result in resolution of this very soon." 

They are never going to fix this.


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Well, I'm glad you gave 'er a go :beer:


----------



## kat505 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Won't believe this!*

I just registered my van on the Chrysler Owners website! Yes..CHRYSLER OWNER REGISTRATION!!!! I just signed up and put in my VIN and the vehicle came up listed as a 2011 VW Routan. Wow. Can't beleve it. We may not be accepted by the VW website but Chrysler loves us.


----------

